# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  [Bibliothques] Bote  Outils C + Musique Multipiste Interactive

## Fabllot

Bonjour  tous,

Voici deux nouvelles bibliothques C :
 - KToolLib (pour iKlax Tools Library)
 - iKlaxLib (pour iKlax Library)

La premire (KToolLib) est une boite  outils, du type Glib, o tous les types et fonctions standards du C ont t redfinis pour une meilleure portabilit, et avec des ajouts non ngligeables de pas mal de fonctions simples (ou moins simples) mais bien pratiques pour des dveloppeurs C.
La deuxime (iKlaxLib) est une bibliothque de gestion de fichiers audio multipistes & interactifs, base sur le format de fichier multipiste "iKlax".

Ces deux bibliothques ne sont certes pas Open-Sources, mais elles ont le mrite d'tre libres d'utilisation pour un usage non-commercial. Et si elles sont nouvellement distribues par la socit iKlax Media, cette dernire les utilise depuis plus de deux ans sous Windows, Mac OS, Linux, iPhone OS, Symbian et Windows Mobile (ce ne sont donc plus des "btas")...

Assez de "blabla", le mieux est encore de les tester...
Liens vers la page de tlchargement des bibliothques : http://developers.iklax.com
Liens vers des infos sur le format iKlax : http://www.iklaxmedia.com

N'hsitez pas  poster ici vous commentaires & impressions sur ces bibliothques !

----------


## Fabllot

Une mise  jour de ces bibliothques vient de sortir. Et  cette occasion, les versions iPhone sont disponibles !

----------

